# H Μικρομέρια της Ακρόπολης (Micromeria acropolitana)



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2014)

Εσείς την ξέρετε; Την έχετε συναπαντήσει σε κάποιο περίπατό σας στον ιερό βράχο;

Εγώ, πάντως, μόλις τώρα πληροφορήθηκα την ύπαρξή της. Και μου άρεσε που τα νέα ήταν (για μια φορά) ευχάριστα.

Ο λόγος για τη Μικρομέρια της Ακρόπολης ή Micromeria acropolitana, ένα λουλουδάκι ταπεινό αλλά χαριτωμένο, της οικογένειας των Χειλανθών, που φυτρώνει μόνο στο βράχο της Ακρόπολης. 







Εδώ διαβάζουμε: 

H Μικρομέρια της Ακρόπολης (Micromeria acropolitana) είναι είδος μικρού φυτού του γένους Μικρομέρια (Micromeria) της οικογένειας των χειλανθών (Lamiaceae ή Labiatae). Αποτελεί ενδημικό φυτό της Αθήνας και συγκεκριμένα του βράχου της Ακροπόλεως, στον οποίο ζει αποκλειστικά. Έχει ύψος 5 έως 30 εκατοστά. Ανθίζει από τον Μάιο έως τον Ιούνιο. Τα άνθη της έχουν χρώμα ροζ.
Το φυτό ανακάλυψαν οι Γάλλοι Βοτανικοί Rene C.J.E. Maire και ο Marcel G.C. Petitmengin, στις 30 Αυγούστου του 1906 (“In Acropoli Athenarum”, 30.8.1906, Maire & Petitmengin, Mission Botanique en Orient no. 1073). Ορίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1908 από τον Αυστριακό Βοτανικό Eugen von Halácsy. Σε μη επίσημα δημοσιευμένο, χειρόγραφο έγγραφο του αναφέρεται αρχικά στο φυτό με το όνομα «Micromeria athenae», το οποίο περιγράφεται ως λεκτότυπος.[1] Ο Halácsy παρουσιάζει το φυτό με το όνομα «Micromeria acropolitana» στο έργο του «Conspectus Florae Graecae».


Για την χλωρίδα και την πανίδα της Ακρόπολης, ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Και πάλι καλημέρα. 

Η *μικρομέρεια* (λέξη του Αναξαγόρα, του Δημόκριτου και του Αριστοτέλη) σημαίνει «το συνίστασθαι εκ μικρών μερών» (Δημητράκος), «a consisting of small parts» (LSJ).

Η λατινική ονομασία _Micromeria_ προήλθε από τα _μικρός_ και _μερίς_.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=YC_lAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA2501#v=onepage&q&f=false

Οι περισσότεροι τη γράφουν *μικρομέρια*, ο Πάπυρος και ο Κωνσταντινίδης *μικρομερία* (λες και είναι από την _ημέρα_, σαν την _ισημερία_ κτό) και ο Δημητράκος και ο Γεννάδιος *μικρομερίς*. 

Το σωστό θα έπρεπε να είναι ή _*μικρομέρεια*_ ή *μικρομερίς* — και στη δημοτική *μικρομερίδα*.

Αυτά και καλό ξεμπέρδεμα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Μια διόρθωση. Ή προσθήκη.

Ο Πάπυρος έχει *μικρομερία* στο λεξικό του (στο πίσω μέρος του τόμου), αλλά *μικρομέρια* στο κύριο σώμα της εγκυκλοπαίδειας.

Μικρολεπτομέρεια θα μου πείτε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

el.wikipedia.org said:


> Το φυτό ανακάλυψαν οι Γάλλοι Βοτανικοί Rene C.J.E. Maire και ο Marcel G.C. Petitmengin, στις 30 Αυγούστου του 1906 (“In Acropoli Athenarum”, 30.8.1906, Maire & Petitmengin, Mission Botanique en Orient no. 1073). Ορίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1908 από τον Αυστριακό Βοτανικό Eugen von Halácsy. ...



*βοτανικός ή βοτανολόγος;*

Άλλη μια μικρολεπτομέρεια: όταν γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, μας πάει παρακάτω, στον Βοτανικό.
Ε ντε λα μαγκέ ντε Βοτανίκ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Εδώ στα Εργοτελέματα ο Melidonis έχει μαζέψει αρκετό υλικό για ζώα και φυτά της Ακρόπολης. Δεν λείπει βέβαια η μικρομέρια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εδώ στα Εργοτελέματα ο Melidonis έχει μαζέψει αρκετό υλικό για ζώα και φυτά της Ακρόπολης. Δεν λείπει βέβαια η μικρομέρια.





Melidonis said:


> Τα ίχνη της είχαν χαθεί από το 1908. Εντοπίστηκε εκ νέου το 2006 από τον βιολόγο Γρηγόρη Τσούνη...
> (http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/)






Γρηγόρης Τσούνης said:


> *Το 2006, σε μια βόλτα με το γιο μου, βρίσκουμε το φυτό-φάντασμα. *Του λέω: “Να μια Μικρομέρια”. Ξέραμε ότι η Ακρόπολη έχει τη Micromeria Greca, τη Micromeria Juliana και ότι υπήρχε και η Micromeria Acropolitana. Την είχε περιγράψει ένας Αυστριακός επιστήμονας το 1908. Από εκεί και πέρα σιωπή απόλυτη. Το φυτό δεν το είδε κανείς. Δεν το φωτογράφισε κανείς. Πέσαμε πάνω του τη στιγμή που φωτογραφίζαμε μια πεταλούδα. Το επιβεβαιώσαμε με τη βοήθεια της καταπληκτικής βοτανολόγου Δρ. Κιτ Ταν από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Κοπεγχάγης. Της στείλαμε δείγματα και απάντησε: “Στις 16 Ιουνίου του 2009 είμαι συγκινημένη με την εκ νέου ανακάλυψη του σπάνιου φυτού της Ακρόπολης και έρχομαι στην Αθήνα να το δω από κοντά”.
> Το Πανεπιστήμιο της Αριζόνας έχει κατατάξει τη Μικρομέρια στα 100 πιο σπάνια είδη στον κόσμο. Είναι ένα πολυετές φυτό με ύψος 5-20 εκατοστά. Φυτρώνει σε υψόμετρο 156 μέτρων σε περιοχές με ανατολικό προσανατολισμό. Λατρεύει τον ήλιο και ανθίζει Μάιο - Ιούνιο με μικρά ροζ άνθη. Πολύ αρωματικό, μένει να δούμε αν είναι και φαρμακευτικό. Το φυτό είναι σε άμεσο κίνδυνο. Ο πληθυσμός του δεν ξεπερνά τα 400 άτομα. Κινδυνεύει από την ανθρώπινη παρουσία, από την εκρίζωση και τον καθαρισμό του αρχαιολογικού χώρου. Προτείνουμε μαζί με το Πανεπιστήμιο της Κοπεγχάγης να γίνει ένας βραχόκηπος. Για μένα αντιπροσωπεύει το σύμβολο της επιβίωσης.


Ο επίμονος κηπουρός της Ακρόπολης


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2014)

Βάζω το πλήρες άρθρο (γιατί η παραπομπή της Μπερναρντίνας είναι στην περιληπτική παρουσίαση):

Γρηγόρης Τσούνης. «Ακρόπολη: ένα μνημείο φύσης και πολιτισμού». _Αρχαιολογία και τέχνες_ 113 (Δεκέμβριος 2009), σ. 96-100


----------



## Costas (Jun 14, 2014)

Στο άρθρο της Αρχαιολογίας (λινκ του Εαρίονα) ο Τσούνης γράφει όχι για 400 αλλά για 200 άτομα. Επίσης, όσον αφορά το κροκοδειλάκι, λέει μεν ότι ζει στο Αιγαίο αλλά δεν λέει ότι ίσως να ήρθε με τα μάρμαρα από Νάξο και Πάρο για τις αναστηλώσεις, αλλά απλώς "με τα μάρμαρα". Ξέρει κανείς αν φέρνουν κυκλαδίτικα μάρμαρα για τις αναστηλώσεις; Εγώ νόμιζα πως χρησιμοποιούν μόνο πεντελικά. Ανεξάρτητα απ' αυτό, λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να έρθει μια σαύρα μαζί με ογκολίθους μαρμάρων, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


----------

